# [H] Raidgilde Dakyne auf Sen'Jin sucht



## hoorai (20. Mai 2009)

Die Raidgilde Dakyne sucht,

für den aktuellen Content noch Verstärkung.

Progress Ulduar:
10er &#8211; 12/14
25er &#8211; 12/14

Pre Patch alles down inkl. Sartharion +3D pre nerf

Gesucht werden (Big need):

Death Knight - DD
Druid - Restro, Balance, Feral(Tank)
Paladin - Holy
Shaman - Elemental, Enhancer, Resto
Warlock
Warrior - Tank, Arms

Optional:

Death Knight - Tank
Hunter
Paladin - Retri, Prot
Priest - Holy

Unser Raidzeiten:

Montag : 19.00 &#8211; 23.00 (25er)
Miitwoch: 19.00 &#8211; 23.00 (25er)
Donnerstag: 19.00 &#8211; 23.00 (25er)
Sonntag: 16.00 &#8211; 21.30 (25er)

Den 10er Content machen wir nebenbei, i.d.R Freitag + Dienstag

Ihr solltet min. an 3 von 4 Tagen frei über eure Zeit entscheiden können.


Was wir bieten:

- end Content
- erfahrene, engagierte und hilfsbereite Mitglieder
- viele Berufe auf maximalem Skill
- eine gut gepflegte Gildenbank, mit günstigem Zugang zu Bufffood, Fläschchen etc. für die Raids
- aktives Gildenleben und VT, auch außerhalb von Raids
- eigene Homepage mit Forum,Raidplaner und Video Section
- einen Stammplatz in unserm Raid
- ein faires DKP System

Was wir erwarten:

- Zuverlässigkeit
- Pünklichkeit
- Symphatie
- maximalen Spielskill
- Erfahrung im Raid Content am besten pre WotLk
- funktionierendes Ventrilo (hören + sprechen)
- Lagfreies WoW inkl. stabiler Inet Leitung

Was wir nicht brauchen:

- Leecher
- Movementkrüppel/Brainlagger
- Lootgeilheit
- ständige DC´s
- Flamer
- Drama Queen

Interesse geweckt?

Dann werft doch mal einen Blick auf unser Homepage: *www.dakyne.com*

Bewerbung bitte Per PM an Hoorai, bei Fragen,Problemen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Kritik oder ähnlichem stehen wir euch gern zu Verfügung Per PM von der Page aus, gern auch Ingame dazu wispert Hooraí an oder kommt einfach in unser VT &#8211; Ip: 85.131.207.80 Port: 5125 pw: inc

MfG die Gilde Dakyne


----------



## Maladin (22. Mai 2009)

In 2 Wochen kann gern eine Wiedereröffnung beantragt werden.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=90562

/wink maladin


----------

